# Silliest Test on Earth (by me)



## JMAA (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.helloquizzy.com/tests/the-silly-test-8
I think I've made the silliest test in Earth.


----------



## ShadowEon (Dec 17, 2009)

I got an 8.

Now umm...it lists having a dick alot, what do you do if you don't own one of those?XD


----------



## Dread Husky (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol I only got a 2. D: ^ Is a good question. It did make me pay more attention though...


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Dec 17, 2009)

I got a rock...but srsly I got a 9.


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 17, 2009)

-1 

I'm in a pissy mood right now, so everything r serious business.


----------



## JMAA (Dec 18, 2009)

Originally it's meant to be absurd itself. So, don't expect anything regular.
It's like the test itself is in the looney bin.


----------

